# Pics of Maestro after taking 1st in Mini mule



## minimule (Sep 10, 2004)

This is Sagebrush Kilroys Maestro. He took 1st in Mini Mule halter at 2 different shows. He also got Reserve Grand Champion Halter Mule at the first one against full size mules. Maestro stands about 33".


----------



## Driving4fun (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Minimule

Your mule looks great. Congradulations on the first place wins!!





I have the week old black mini mule and wanted to know does any of your black or dark mules have the cross on their backs? I am beginning to see the cross on her shoulders it is real black . She is really a black color with no brown points, do you think she will get lighter in color? Or will brown points come later?

Thought I would ask your opinion on this.

Thanks


----------



## minimule (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey,

Maestro is the only dark mule we have. He doesn't show any of his cross. He had a faint cross when he was born but when he turned to black bay, he lost it.

We did have a black mule born last year but he was 2 months early. We had him for 25 hours but he just wasn't ready (that one hurt!).

He was a coal black boy with a silver muzzle. You could see his cross. It was even darker than he was. He would have been an outstanding mule had he survived.

My other mules have all been light colored and they don't show their crosses either. Don't really know what to tell you on this one.......Sorry!


----------



## StarWish (Sep 12, 2004)

Maestro is even better looking in person, believe me!!!





StarWish/Colleen


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 12, 2004)

Congrats He looks just great nice and shiney coat and sharp looking~! And I bet it feels good placing in friont of bigger ones



. Great job...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Shawna....hes looking great!!!



Give that boy a great big hug



from me, and congradulations to the both of you!



Corinne


----------



## charlee (Sep 29, 2004)

wow...he is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! If he turns up missing...don't look in Virginia, ok? ha ha!1!!!


----------

